# RiFlE hElP!!!



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guys-

I am brand new to rifles, and I have a few questions that I need answered b/4 I purchase a .22. First off, What are the differences between centerfire and rimfire? Secondly, What kind of action do i want the .22 to have? I want it to have a scope and a clip or sumtin so I can have more then one shell in.

I want it to be under $250, so can you give me some good brands and models so I can take a look at. I need to look at them on the net for now, cause i don't have a store within quite a ways.

I am going to use it for rabbits, squirrels, coyotes, gophers, birds, and nething else i can find to shoot around the farm..

Thanx in Advance
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

C'mon ppl help out a fellow hunter!!


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

ok...first you want a bolt action, they are more accurate that semi's, and you can hunt with them "legally" ...rimfire is cartigers .17, and .22,while centerfires are all the rest (9mm, 30-06,7mm,30-30 , anything bigger than a .17 and .22)...i suggest a savage arms or marlin they make sweet guns for like $200


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx for the advice SS91!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Rimfires are non-reloadable cases that have the priming compound distributed around the rim of the case. The firing pin strikes the rim around the edge and set off the round. Popular examples of rimfires would be a 22short/long/Long Rifle, 22 Magnum, 17 HMR (a necked down 22 magnum case), and the 17 Mach II (a necked down 22 LR case).

A centerfire has a true primer and is generally reloadable (see, Boxer primed). Examples would be .17Rem, 22 Hornet, 223Rem, 22-250, 220Swift, etc.

A new Marlin is a good choice. A used Remington 581/582 would be my 1st choice in your price range, finding one might be a trick though.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

base model Ruger 10/22. Semi auto, 10 round clip, very easy to install a scope and accurate. Also very easy to upgrade later. A rimfire 22 is a little small for coyotes, so watch your distance and shot placement. Maybe a 22 mag(rimfire), or a 22 hornet (center fire) would be better, but both are still small for coyotes.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

HEy-

Would a .22 rimfire, blot action, withc clip work good for me? Not sure on brand yet but the Savages and Marlins both seem good, at an affordable price. Some of the SAvages have an AccuTrigger, do you guys like this or think it's dumb?

What is a .22mag?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I forgot one thing- Should i get a .22 with liek a 5-10 roudn clip, or full length magazine? What are some of the pros and cons of each one?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I would definitely try the Savage. I have one in .270 with the AccuTrigger and It is really nice. As for you getting a .22, I wouldn't use it on coyotes, it just isn't big enough. For a clip, I think some of the Savages have 10 rd. clips and some have 5 rd. clips.

Good Luck on your search!!! :beer:

Pheasantfanatic


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

They're aren't any truly "bad" choices among those mentioned here. The Savage accutrigger is a wonderful addition. My only comment would be, if coyotes are on your agenda, I would consider a .22 magnum. At farmyard ranges it will have enough energy to get the job done, while the .22 long rifle might be marginal. Good fortune, Burl


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

WHAT IS A .22 MAGNUM???


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

A .22 magnum is an elongated, very slightly larger diameter cased version of the .22 long rifle. It is much more powerful than the .22 LR, and the ammunition is more costly. It is, however, a better round than the .22 LR, if your chosen quarry is, say, larger than squirrels and tweety birds. Do a Google search on .22 rimfire, and you'll find out about the various .22's and their differences. WARNING: shooting rimfire rifles and handguns can be highly addictive!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

CAn someone gove me a link to any .22 Magnum? Are the magnums more expenive then the LR's?

-SHootnmiss09


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

go to scheels/Wal-mart and see if they still have the Marlin synthetic and stainless .22 mag for $180 still. (make sure you compare prices) 
it's a bolt action that holds 7 in the clip, and you'll wanna buy an extra clip or two. you can't go wrong w/ this gun for the price, trust me!!!! Marlin takes care of their customers too! 
(if you do end up purchasing a .22 mag, buy the CCI TNT's ammunition for it. these hollow points are the far superior IMO, the damage they do compared to most of the other brands is incomparible!)

(here i found this for ya)
http://www.marlinfirearms.com/Firearms/ ... 982VS.aspx
do a little looking around on the left side of the page between the different .22 mags, 17 hmr's, and the .22 lr's.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I would suggest a stainless savage bolt action in 22mag. The stainless is easy to take care of, the accutrigger is really nice, and the 22mag shoots flatter and hits harder than a 22lr. The ammo costs more but it really puts the hurt on varmints much better than a regular 22lr. I don't know if marlin has changed anything in thier clip magazine system in the last few years or not but my savage bolt gun feeds alot better than my marlin, then again the marlin holds two more rounds wich is never a bad thing. Good luck :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I;m gonna get a .22LR.....Should i get one with a clip and buy a few extra clips, or get one taht has the tubualr magazine thing under the barrel?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

clampdaddy said:


> I would suggest a stainless savage bolt action in 22mag. The stainless is easy to take care of, the accutrigger is really nice, and the 22mag shoots flatter and hits harder than a 22lr. The ammo costs more but it really puts the hurt on varmints much better than a regular 22lr. I don't know if marlin has changed anything in thier clip magazine system in the last few years or not but my savage bolt gun feeds alot better than my marlin, then again the marlin holds two more rounds wich is never a bad thing. Good luck :beer:


i fully agree to that! the clip magazine sys. is the only downfall to that gun. that is why i had to send mine in. the clip wouldn't lock in and it feeds pretty tough. sent it in, they fixed it for free, and all is well.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

shootnmiss,
my brother has a .22 lr pump which is tube fed. It's a remington and it's by far probably one of the funnest .22's i've ever shot. i started out on a lever action tube fed and you can't really go wrong with one of them either. 
i would say the tube mag. is the way to go cuz they are quick to load and you don't have to worry about a clip.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

bandman said:


> i would say the tube mag. is the way to go cuz they are quick to load and you don't have to worry about a clip.


Ditto.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

MAGAZINE PEOPLE!!!!!! They're called magazines. Save your clips for your M1 Garand


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> MAGAZINE PEOPLE!!!!!! They're called magazines. Save your clips for your M1 Garand


That's why someone had to send their gun in........... he was trying to stick a clip up there where the magazine goes........ :lol:

shootnmiss09, in all honesty and with all the questions you are asking plus the lack of gun knowledge you have presented, you would be doing yourself a big favor if you found someone locally that knows about guns to assist you. Even better would be to check and see if there are any shooting clubs that would allow you to just hang out to observe and learn.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

94silverado said:


> MAGAZINE PEOPLE!!!!!! They're called magazines. Save your clips for your M1 Garand


shotgun shells go into my "shotgun" magazine! rifle shells go into my "clip" and then go into my "rifle" magazine!

http://www.remington.com/products/acces ... _clips.asp

MAGAZINE CLIPS!!!! They're called magazine clips.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

My daughter called it the "bullet holder thingy". That covers all of 'em pretty well. :wink:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Burly1 said:


> My daughter called it the "bullet holder thingy". That covers all of 'em pretty well. :wink:


i can live w/ that i guess. my buddy might look at me weird when i ask him to load my "bullet holder thingy" but thats ok! :beer:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

hahaha get a .22 250 :sniper:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I think we can all agree on Bullet Holder Thingy seems to me thats a pretty good definition. :beer:


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx for all the help guys, You answered all of my questions. I am still trying to decide if I want a bolt, or a Semi-Automatic. What do you guys prefer, and why?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

well...if you suck at shooting , get the semi, cuz if you miss the second shot is right there, even tird and fourth, but if you prefer the 1 shot 1 kill method, the bolt is better. No doubt the semi is less accurate, but not thattt much. Im getting a semi, i am a great shot, so a semi .22 would be a fun thing to have anyway


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

go w/ a bolt bud! get used it to because that is more than likely what you will be shooting when its time for you to start deer hunting.
you'll just end up wasting ammo w/ a semi-auto. (get one after you become a good marksman if you want but i wouldnt reccommend starting out on one.)
starting out w/ a bolt will enable you to take your time between shots and make every shot count. it's like starting your kids out on a single-shot shotgun, they learn quickly that they only have one shot and that they are going to learn to make that one shot! that's the way my dad taught me and i wouldn't have rather learned any other way! so i guess i should say thanx pap, if your're reading this!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bolt. More accurate and can be shot just as fast as a lot of semi-autos can be with a fast hand. The semi-auto's have a tendancy to jam up a lot when the chamber and barrel are hot or you've been shooting rapidly. I've never had a bolt action jam on me and I can take a squirrel or rabbit down quicker with my bolt than I can with my semi. I very often used to use my semi-auto for squirrels, but I would waste the whole tube trying to hit the little buggers, with the bolt, I can take a lot of one shot one kills.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

From what you guys said, I'm definitley going with a bolt action. I am going to purchase the MArlin 981T. I won't be getting it for a while, cause i gotta spend teh money on my boat blind we are making!!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Allen (Jan 22, 2003)

I would personally stay away from the .22 mag. The ammo is just too expensive for what you get. I had one many years ago, and while it shot like a dream (Marlin bolt), it was expensive compared to the .22 LR for me back then since I was a teen. And quite honestly, I suspect you are fairly young as well with your goofy use of MiXEd CaPs and lack of experience with guns.

And in .22 LR caliber, I really liked the accuracy of my old Marlin model 60 with the tubular magazine. What I did not like was its propensity to jam with some ammo manufacturers cartridges. I had that one stolen and bought a Ruger 10/22 as a replacement. It is not nearly as accurate with open sights as the Marlin, but it rarely jams and has magazine clips so you can quickly reload.

All have their respective advantages, but since a .22 isn't a great long range round I wouldn't bother with a scope. You should be shooting at things under 100 yds with the thing, so no scope required.


----------



## shiney (Jan 8, 2007)

O.K my 2 cents worth. i have a marlin 925m, 22 magnum. i love this gun. is accurate,comfortable and i think looks good. go the marlin!!!!!


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

The MArlin 981T is not a .22 Magnum, it is a .22 Long Rifle. I am jsut gonna buy a cheap scope under $50, cause I think they are funner to shoot with!!

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

haha thats funny shootnmiss...cuz im buyin that same gun, marlin model 918t that or the marlin model 60...what do you think allen, is the 60 as accurate as bolt


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

shotnmiss- good choice on the gun, but DONT GET A CHEAP SCOPE. when your new to shooting, you want to keep things simple, and if you have a cheap scope giving you fits, its just going to make things frustrating. if your going to get a scope, save your money and get a good one, in the meantime, become proficient with open sights.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

neb_bo, I'm going to disagree about the scope thing. I've never had a single issue with most of my low end scopes. I've got a Tasco on one of mine, I don't like it a whole lot but it stays sighted in fairly well and I can't afford a whole lot better. But I have a Simmons and a Bushnell on a couple of my other guns, and I've never had a single issue with either of them. I say for someone who is just starting out, low end stuff is better. That way if he decides small game hunting isn't his piece of pie, he's not out $250 on the scope alone, plus another $200-250 on the gun. I can see your point with a lot of low end scopes. But if my Bushnell can stay sighted in for 10 years on the same gun and has worked just fine for squirrels and rabbits, then why pay the extra just to get a Leupold or Nikkon?

My :2cents:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

go with like a whitetail classic simmons. i have had one since i was knee high. i still have it and still plan on using it.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

ive had good cheap scopes to, still have a couple, but youve definetily got a good chance of getting junk. also, i still feel a person should learn to shoot open sights first. like you said, youre not out much on a cheap scope, so it doesnt hurt to try one. but if accuracy goes south, be sure and check the optics.


----------



## BigTex93 (Apr 21, 2007)

I too am new with rifles. Like shootnmiss, i'm gonna get a .22. I'm looking for a bolt-action and under $300. Got any gun suggestions?


----------

